# New Video on Existential Thoughts



## ph10 (Nov 24, 2012)

I hope this video helps people with existential thoughts, which have produced some of the scariest feelings I've ever experienced.

i know that sometimes it helps to watch a person talk more than to simply read text by someone, so here it is. I feel like I know why existential thoughts happen and how you can stop them, and I've given that info in this video.


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

Very informative man, great video...this disorder is garbage and you have pinpointed the way that it operates. Kudos for educating the masses.


----------



## M89 (Apr 21, 2013)

Great informative video - helped me!


----------

